# Real pro photo critiques



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

I work at a university, and once a week I make deliveries to the art department. one part of the art department is the photography gallery. I usually take a few minutes to walk through and just see what they are displaying. Usually the work ranges from portraiture to still life from realistic and detailed to the far flung abstract. But I have never been able to see what the professors have to say about them. this morning I went there and they had about 40 photos on the wall and the professor had gone though with a marker and circled areas on photos and wrote comments about them.
Man what an experience. there is far more in a photo than I have ever begun to think about. This professors ability to see color tones, specifically when color tones are off. pointed out distracting details, dark areas light areas. composition errors. and much much more. As I looked through them all I could think was how could I get all this posted on the IAP. I believe there must be examples of everything that can go wrong with a photo posted on those walls. light leaks, soft focus, wash outs, detail lost due to shadows. wrong lighting period, poor color rendition, poor composition. distracting features, poor isolation of subject. I think it must be a fristrated professor to have done that in public because at the end of the whole thing he had pinned a message to the entire class on the wall with some overall advice. I am thinking of going back up there tomorrow with my camera and see if I can record all the photos and comments. 
I will jsut say it was an amazing experience for me to see what a real pro sees in photography.


----------



## r-ice (Nov 17, 2009)

that would be amazing...


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 17, 2009)

Daniel,
        Just don't forget to set up your camera for neutral so that you can properly record all of the idiosincracies that the prof pointed out. :biggrin:

Good idea actually
If you can, then try to post here to help us do the same

Thanks
Jerry


----------

